# Show your insulated tools



## eckardt (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## lightman (Oct 14, 2015)

Wow! You have a lot of money in insulated tools!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have an insulated screwdriver! wanna see it? I like it because it is easier to spin with my fingers.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

Nice collection however I wonder about the need for so many. We work/inspect/troubleshoot on live equipment daily but as for the work part it's extremely minimal. I would throw my guys to the curb if they pulled out an insulated open end wrench to work on something or near something live.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I have tape and I pull my sleeve over my hand when I work live. Jk


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

Majewski said:


> I have tape and I pull my sleeve over my hand when I work live. Jk


That had better be an FR sleeve...

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Flyingsod said:


> That had better be an FR sleeve...
> 
> Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


Sure, Savers $4 long sleeve thermal..... You bet it is! lol


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Man I would never waste my money on insulated tools. Hot work in our facility, and most others, is strictly prohibited everywhere anyway so why bother?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I love those insulated t grips though!


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

Biscuits said:


> Man I would never waste my money on insulated tools. Hot work in our facility, and most others, is strictly prohibited everywhere anyway so why bother?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not MOST others. The bottom line still rules people's minds in mid and small size businesses. Especially when it's an owner run joint.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

@eckardt - that is quite a collection, I have never seen so many Knipex tools - very nice. Now I am curious - what kind of work you do? Not too many electricians in the United States would have a set like this. Looking at the Knipex web sites, I often wonder who the heck uses some of those tools...


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Flyingsod said:


> Biscuits said:
> 
> 
> > Man I would never waste my money on insulated tools. Hot work in our facility, and most others, is strictly prohibited everywhere anyway so why bother?
> ...


Yup. I work live pretty often and only have a small set of Wera insulated screwdrivers. Damn things are expensive!


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> Yup. I work live pretty often and only have a small set of Wera insulated screwdrivers. Damn things are expensive!


You can get husky insulated drivers I think for $7 per.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

TGGT said:


> You can get husky insulated drivers I think for $7 per.


But how much are your fingers worth?

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

My insulated tools! They stay nice and warm.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Jarp Habib said:


> My insulated tools! They stay nice and warm.


Your a wacko! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Jarp Habib said:


> My insulated tools! They stay nice and warm.


My hands itch just looking at that.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Flyingsod said:


> But how much are your fingers worth?
> 
> Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


$97,524 in Texas for 1 hand. The national average for loss of 1 hand is $144k.


----------

